# Put the Lathe to other uses



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Decided to turn something other than pens and floats last night. So I turned a bunch of plugs. I now have the lure building bug.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Really nice looking plugs. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh man are we in trouble! Those look great Flash. How the heck did you do the angled hollow in the front? That looks hard. I got a lathe three weeks ago but haven't used it yet. 

My friend is going tuna fishing in Panama and wants me to make some tuna plugs for him. They have to be rated to 300 lbs!!!!!!!!!! I picked up some thick stainless wire from a welding shop yesterday. 

I can't wait to see the paint on those buggers!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those are some nice looking shapes flash...I really like the large popper in your hand...that should call in a big'n from afar!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Finally got to spray paint for a bit this weekend. Was only able to work on 1 bait due to limited time. Not as impressive as our local pro's, but not to shabby for my first one.

Plan on throwing on some blood red hooks, and tying on some feathers to the back treble to give it some more personality.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks nice. Are the hooks going to be on the wrong side though? Looks like the hook will be on the top of the lure.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats the intended location for the eyelets. I have some others with the same slanted head that have the eyelets on the oposite side. I was just curious on what kind of action I get out of them in the water. So I made a few and put the eyelets on differant sides....

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Should definately get some good action, mabey a little underwater walk the dog type action.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, drag that by the lily pads in Miller.... WHAM!!!


----------

